# CPT Code for Revision of Amputation



## carol52

Revision of Metatarsal Amputation. Need a CPT code for this same foot. Has anyone coded for this before ?


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02

*hi*

Hi Carol;

revision amputation can also considered as amputation so 28810 is the code to report metatarsal amputation. hope this will help.

Regards
Sanjeev


----------



## purplescarf23

I have coded these before and agree with 28810 as well.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

